# take business elsewhere



## amateurr

Daniel, Alexis and their dad is having conversation regarding the current situation leading Mode out of business. 
Daniel: "I told  you Atlantic Attire said I had to let go of Alexis (one of the co-editors of Mode (fashion magazine) or they would pull the advertising. What was I supposed to do?
Dad: "Take her name off the masthead for three months."
Daniel: "I guess I didn't think."
Dad: "You didn't think? *You just told me to take this business elsewhere.*" 

How would you translate this statement *"You just told me to take this business elsewhere."* into Russian?

Thank you!


----------



## Andrey05

Something like: 

После того, что ты (только что) сказал, мне придется сменить деловых партнеров.


----------



## elemika

Да, 
и, может быть, более буквально: 
You didn't think? *You just told me to take this business elsewhere

*Ты не думал? Да ты только что (как раз, прямо) сказал (приказывал, настоятельно просил) мне (меня) начать этот бизнес где-нибудь еще (в другом месте)...

to take - в значении возобновить, начинать заново


----------



## Andrey05

elemika said:


> Да,
> и, может быть, более буквально:
> You didn't think? *You just told me to take this business elsewhere*
> 
> Ты не думал? Да ты только что (как раз, прямо) сказал (приказывал, настоятельно просил) мне (меня) начать этот бизнес где-нибудь еще (в другом месте)...
> 
> to take - в значении возобновить, начинать заново


 
That's not too bad either, but then I would rather say _перенести_ (_передвинуть_) бизнес (в другое место). 

One subtlety: so translated, the sentence may give an impression that the dad is not happy with geographical location of the business, whereas the context tells us he is primarily concerned about his team (business partners)...


----------



## elemika

Andrey, I don't see any contradiction here:
For example:
_Let's give up our fashion magazine, we can try to take our buiseness elsewhere: I know a couple of new publishing houses here,  they are just looking for partners.... _
_Давай плюнем  на наш журнал мод, мы можем попытаться развернуть дело где-нибудь еще: я знаю тут парочку новых издательств, они как раз ищут партнеров..
_ 
__


----------



## Andrey05

elemika said:


> Andrey, I don't see any contradiction here:
> For example:
> _Let's give up our fashion magazine, we can try to take our buiseness elsewhere: I know a couple of new publishing houses here, they are just looking for partners.... _
> _Давай плюнем на наш журнал мод, мы можем попытаться развернуть дело где-нибудь еще: я знаю тут парочку новых издательств, они как раз ищут партнеров.._


 
I didn't say there was a contradiction, Elemika. Rather, a nuance. Your example above makes perfect sense, but will you agree that "_где-нибудь еще_" means "_с кем-нибудь еще_" there, rather than "_в каком-нибудь новом месте_" (which is actually the primary meaning of "_где-нибудь еще_"). The foreigner should be aware of that, that's all I meant. 

Btw, my version is not a general translation of "_to take the business elsewhere_" either, it just emphasizes that the dad wanted to change business partners / clients which is the case in this particular example.


----------



## Dmitry_86

amateurr said:


> How would you translate this statement *"You just told me to take this business elsewhere."* into Russian?


 
My versions are:

1. Ты только что сказал мне заняться этим бизнесом в каком-нибудь другом месте

2. Ты только что сказал мне заняться этим бизнесом где-нибудь в другом месте

3. Ты только что сказал мне заняться этим бизнесом где-нибудь еще


----------



## Andrey05

Dmitry_86 said:


> My versions are:
> 
> 1. Ты только что сказал мне заняться этим бизнесом в каком-нибудь другом месте
> 
> 2. Ты только что сказал мне заняться этим бизнесом где-нибудь в другом месте
> 
> 3. Ты только что сказал мне заняться этим бизнесом где-нибудь еще


 
Good try, doc_sev, but please consider my previous posts: "to take this business elsewhere" *in this context* has little to do with location, but rather with business partners. Moreover, in this example there's an idea of *transforming *the business, whereas version 3 above sounds more like expanding it elsewehere.


----------



## elemika

Andrey05 said:


> I didn't say there was a contradiction, Elemika. Rather, a nuance. Your example above makes perfect sense, but will you agree that "_где-нибудь еще_" means "_с кем-нибудь еще_" there, rather than "_в каком-нибудь новом месте_" (which is actually the primary meaning of "_где-нибудь еще_"). The foreigner should be aware of that, that's all I meant.



Yes, I quite agree with you since for buisness "_где-нибудь еще_" could mean not only new geographycal location, but also new partners, new field, new company and so on. Depends on the context, yes.
I hope I caught your thought


----------



## dec-sev

elemika said:


> _Давай плюнем  на наш журнал мод, мы можем попытаться развернуть дело где-нибудь еще: я знаю тут парочку новых издательств, они как раз ищут партнеров..
> _


Вот только мне не нравится начало предложения. Без контекста я бы понял, что журнал не наш (нам не принадлежит), а мы там только наёмные рабочие. 


Andrey05 said:


> Good try, doc_sev, but please...


It wasn't me 
По-моему Вы преувеличиваете значение «географического фактора». Естественно, слово «место» может иметь разную смысловую нагрузку в зависимости от контекста:

_Нужно было открыть магазин в другом месте (а не рядом с проходной с завода, где уже 4 месяца не платят зарплату)._

Или:

_Две недели продержали машину и не хрена не сделали! Нужно было ремонтироваться в другом месте. _

Я не знаю, есть ли «географический» подтекст в оригинальной фразе, но возможно, что недовольство партнерами является не единственной причиной желания to take this business elsewhere.
Кто будет читать книгу, разберется  Как вариант я бы предложил «не ты ли мне сказал, что нужно искать другие альтернативы?»


----------



## vox05

Я бы попросил помощь за... нэйтивов, из English-only, их там много. Именно на предмет "а что эта фраза на английском означает".


----------



## Andrey05

dec-sev said:


> It wasn't me


 
Oops, what a weird mistake!  My apologies.



> Вот только мне не нравится начало предложения. Без контекста я бы понял, что журнал не наш (нам не принадлежит), а мы там только наёмные рабочие.


 
А я наоборот понял из контекста вопроса, что Даниель с отцом журналом владеют, или по крайней мере занимают там очень высокие должности, поскольку Даниель может единолично уволить замредактора, а отец - дать сыну за это взбучку.


----------



## elemika

Andrey05 said:


> А я наоборот понял из контекста вопроса, что Даниель с отцом журналом владеют, или по крайней мере занимают там очень высокие должности, поскольку Даниель может единолично уволить замредактора, а отец - дать сыну за это взбучку.



Dec-sev, мой *пример* насчет журнала мод и парочки издательств имел только косвенное отношение к переводимому тексту, и был приведен   для прояснения ситуации с "где-нибудь еще" (необязательная географическая привязка). Оригинальный контекст - в р.№1 
Извините, если вышла путаница.


----------



## dec-sev

elemika said:


> Dec-sev, мой *пример* насчет журнала мод и парочки издательств имел только косвенное отношение к переводимому тексту, и был приведен   для прояснения ситуации с "где-нибудь еще" (необязательная географическая привязка). Оригинальный контекст - в р.№1
> Извините, если вышла путаница.


Я так его и понял. В  смысле,  что Ваш пример никакого отношения  к переводимому тексту не имеет. Как Вы наверное поняли, я обратил внимание только на логику Вашего примера. Ведь нелогично плюнуть на свой журнал мод (тот который тебе принадлежит), чтобы открыть свое дело где-нибудь еще. И из контекста («я знаю тут парочку новых издательств») ясно, что это тоже будет если не журнал мод, что-то в этой же сфере. Просто когда говорят, например, «Да плюнь ты на свой завод и открой своё дело!», то имеется ввиду, что завод не твой, а ты просто наемный работник.
Понятно, что в оригинальном тексте Даниель занимают высокую должность в компании, а его отец, возможно,  владелец.


vox05 said:


> Я бы попросил помощь за... нэйтивов, из English-only, их там много. Именно на предмет "а что эта фраза на английском означает".


Может кому интересно, я спросил про "I guess I didn't think." Потом меня заинтересовала фраза "Take her name off the masthead for three months." Дело в том, когда я читал  диалог, то по невнимательности  пропустил «What was I supposed to do?»  и как следствие перевел фразу в повелительном наклонении. Потом, перечитав диалог еще раз, стало ясно, что "Take her name off the masthead for three months." – это ответ отца на вопрос Даниеля что же ему было делать. 
Но не это самое интересное. Я спросил двух найтивов,  с которыми знаком по другим форумам, что они думают об этом и получил прямо противоположные ответы: один говорит, что это фраза в повелительном наклонении, а другой, что это ответ отца на вопрос Даниэля «Что мне было делать?»  
P.S.Если кто спросит про take this business elsewhere на English-only, пришлите ссылку, плиз.


----------



## Andrey05

dec-sev said:


> Но не это самое интересное. Я спросил двух найтивов, с которыми знаком по другим форумам, что они думают об этом и получил прямо противоположные ответы: один говорит, что это фраза в повелительном наклонении, а другой, что это ответ отца на вопрос Даниэля «Что мне было делать?»


 
Я абсолютно на стороне второго нэйтива, принимая во внимание реакцию Даниэля (I guess I didn't think), означающую, что он сделал что-то не так как, как считает нужным отец. Такая реакция на повелительное наклонение (в пр. вр.!) кажется мне довольно странной. Вы не находите?
Тем более, отец отвечает на вопрос Даниэля: "What was I supposed to do?".


----------



## Andrey05

dec-sev said:


> Ведь нелогично плюнуть на свой журнал мод (тот который тебе принадлежит), чтобы открыть свое дело где-нибудь еще.


 
Почему обязательно нелогично? К примеру, в контексте вопроса amateurr'a.



> Просто когда говорят, например, «Да плюнь ты на свой завод и открой своё дело!», то имеется ввиду, что завод не твой, а ты просто наемный работник.


 
Ну, а если чуть-чуть изменить:

«Да плюнь ты на свой завод и открой / начни *новое* дело!»


----------



## dec-sev

Andrey05 said:


> Я абсолютно на стороне второго нэйтива, принимая во внимание реакцию Даниэля (I guess I didn't think), означающую, что он сделал что-то не так как, как считает нужным отец. Такая реакция на повелительное наклонение (в пр. вр.!) кажется мне довольно странной. Вы не находите?
> Тем более, отец отвечает на вопрос Даниэля: "What was I supposed to do?".


 Я тоже. ( стороне второго нэйтива). То, что первый найтив ошибся, показывает, что даже нейтивы могут ошибаться 


> Почему обязательно нелогично? К примеру, в контексте вопроса amateurr'a.


Эта ветка может претендовать на приз недопониманий 
 Нелогично, потому что в вопросе amateurr'a никто (по крайней мере отец) не предлагает плюнуть/отказаться от журнала. Если я правильно понял, то их парнтеры по бизнесу (Atlantic Attire) недовольны Alexis. Судя по всему их мнение играет довольно весомую роль, если они выдвигают  условия, о которых написал amateurr. И судя по ответу отца, он скорее пожертвует Alexis, чем пойдет на конфронтацию с Atlantic Attire. Вы ведь сами предложили вариант "поиск новых партнеров по бизнесу", что никак не подразумевает его (бизнеса) закрытие.  По крайней мере я так представляю себе дела в Санта-Барбаре  


> Ну, а если чуть-чуть изменить:
> 
> «Да плюнь ты на свой завод и открой / начни *новое* дело!»


Наверное возможно. В смысле "продай ты свой завод и начни новое дело".


----------



## Andrey05

dec-sev said:


> Эта ветка может претендовать на приз недопониманий


 
Трудно с этим не согласиться 



> Нелогично, потому что в вопросе amateurr'a никто (по крайней мере отец) не предлагает плюнуть/отказаться от журнала. Если я правильно понял, то их парнтеры по бизнесу (Atlantic Attire) недовольны Alexis. Судя по всему их мнение играет довольно весомую роль, если они выдвигают условия, о которых написал amateurr.


 
Пока согласен.



> И судя по ответу отца, он скорее пожертвует Alexis, чем пойдет на конфронтацию с Atlantic Attire.


 
А вот это я понял по-другому 
Дениэль уволил Alexis как и требовало Atlantic Attire, тогда как отец на его месте просто временно не стал бы указывать ее в списке редакторов в журнале. То есть отец предпочитает оставить Алексис, и, раз уж он поставлен перед выбором, найти новых партнеров (те расстаться с Atlantic Attire). 

Вот как я понял этот фрагмент 



> Вы ведь сами предложили вариант "поиск новых партнеров по бизнесу", что никак не подразумевает его (бизнеса) закрытие. По крайней мере я так представляю себе дела в Санта-Барбаре


 
Я не имел в виду закрытие, это верно. Очередное недоразумение  (я новорил о примере Элемики)


----------



## elemika

Andrey05 said:


> Очередное недоразумение  (я новорил о примере Элемики)



Aa-a-a-a!!!! Я забираю все свои примеры обратно!!!! Я не хочу сеять недоразумения!!!!!!! Вы  норовите меня уличить, но я и так  сдаюсь!!!!


----------



## Andrey05

elemika said:


> aa-a-a-a!!!! Я забираю все свои примеры обратно!!!! Я не хочу сеять недоразумения!!!!!!! Вы норовите меня уличить, но я и так сдаюсь!!!!:d


 
Нет уж! Куда ж мы без Вас? 
И недоразумение не в Ваших примерах, а в том, что мы комментируем их одновременно с текстом вопроса и, как следствие, иногда путаемся с тем, что мы именно комментируем


----------



## dec-sev

andrey05 said:


> А вот это я понял по-другому
> Дениэль уволил alexis как и требовало atlantic attire, тогда как отец на его месте просто временно не стал бы указывать ее в списке редакторов в журнале. То есть отец предпочитает оставить Алексис, и, раз уж он поставлен перед выбором, найти новых партнеров (те расстаться с atlantic attire).


 Согласен. Ваша правда


----------

